# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Redirecting high side surface water

## will66

My 2 story house is cut into the block. The high sides being at the back and righ side looking from the street. 
I am concerned about heavy rain seeping into the soil on the right side of the house and permeating the garaage wall and foundations. 
The gentle slope on that side is towards the house and is not use except for hot water heater and air con outside unit access. 
I am considering digging a swail/ gutter down the center of the slope and using the soil to build up the slope against the house so it slopes towards the swail. 
Digging a strip drain at the bottom of the slope to catch redirect rain water. 
Linning the whole area with builders plastic doubled over. Then laying an inch or two of gravel over the whole lot. 
Every thing i look at in research is about french drains so havent seen this approach before using the builders plastic so wondering if i am missing some obvious problems?

----------


## cyclic

> My 2 story house is cut into the block. The high sides being at the back and righ side looking from the street. 
> I am concerned about heavy rain seeping into the soil on the right side of the house and permeating the garaage wall and foundations. 
> The gentle slope on that side is towards the house and is not use except for hot water heater and air con outside unit access. 
> I am considering digging a swail/ gutter down the center of the slope and using the soil to build up the slope against the house so it slopes towards the swail. 
> Digging a strip drain at the bottom of the slope to catch redirect rain water. 
> Linning the whole area with builders plastic doubled over. Then laying an inch or two of gravel over the whole lot. 
> Every thing i look at in research is about french drains so havent seen this approach before using the builders plastic so wondering if i am missing some obvious problems?

  Any wall holding back earth should already have an aggie drain(french if you must) at the base and the wall should have waterproofing to above ground.
If you cannot see waterproofing start digging and see if it is there but covered.
If you start filling against the walls, they will need waterproofing to above ground.
For surface water you are best to slope the existing ground away from the wall as it is without building it up any more.

----------


## will66

Pretty sure the wall was water proofed. 
No confidence in the integrity. 
Trouble is at the lowest point it is nearly 6 feet down to the slab. 
Most of the surrounding area is concreted at a higher level. Some ground water will inevitably make its way down without a major renovation. 
My thinking is to minimise surface water heading downon that side.

----------

